# 10 gal setup



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

Hi I have a fish tank that is almost 3 weeks into cycling with a common goldfish, which i plan to give to a friend when i add new fish. I had some questions on which, and how many fish would be good to put in my tank.

Im new to this but ive read quite a bit on it. I have a 10-20 gallon power filter with a bio wheel and lots of gravel/fake plant/decorations surface area for bacteria.

I wanted to get a school of either tiger barbs, or zebra danios. And also get a small group of cory catfish to keep the tank free of excess food. I should mention i have 3 ghost shrimp in the tank already, but am not to concerned wether they get eaten.

I know i should buy only a few fish at a time to prevent toxic spikes from under cycling.

So my question is how many of these fish could my tank handle in the long run? ( i would really like to get the tiger barbs instead of zebra danios, but ive read they need 20 gal +? ) Also are the these fish compatible with cory catfish? I would really like to have 2 species + also ( by this i mean one of the school fish and cory catfish)...

any help/tips would be much appreciated

thanks

p.s. first post


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

Oh i wanted to add that i added a large handful of gravel from a cycled tank already. I dont have the equipment to test, but im thinking the tank is pretty nearly cycled for the 3" common goldish waste load?


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

lol, there was one more question I just thought of while browsing the forum... I dont have any airstones, air pumps or any of that stuff...

The only circulation.. aeration?.. i have in my tank is from the power filter spilling into the back on my tank and sucking in from below. 

Do i need an air pump for my tank? And what exactly is the purpose of them?

thanks a lot


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

first off, welcome to the forums! you dont have to have an air pump.  its just for more oxygen in the tank really, and i think they look nice.  also the warmer the water temperature is, the less oxygen it holds.  you should be on your way to finished cycling, but you may want to invest into a testing kit in the near future, unless you can take it to a lfs to get tested.  someone else here can give you some more info, they know more about that    and sorry i dont know much about the fish you want to keep except that cories and tiger barbs are both schooling fish.  i think the cories like to be in groups of 6?  but i dont see why you couldnt get away with 2, 3, or 4  for a 10 gallon

hope this helps


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I can make a suggestion for the tank:
3-4 cories
5 Danios
1 Dwarf Gourami

or

3-4 cories
5 Danios
1-2 Molly or platy or pair of guppies

or

3-4 cories
4 Danios
5 Serpae Tetras or NeonTetras or Cardinal Tetras


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I would keep 3 cories in a 10g. Tiger barbs get to be 2 inches a piece and should be kept in a 20g+. They prefer to be in schools and are ver mean unless in a group of 6+. Zebra danios would be a better bet. 
Um as far as two species, why dont you have some danios, corys and a gourami for a center piece?
How many fish in a 10G depends on which fish you get.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Be ready Lexus, here I come again with my cory schools..  
IMO corys need at least a group of 6 or more. Pygmy corys could be a good idea for a tank that small.
Fine sand for substrate, ofcourse.
Danios like cool water, so it is not a very good idea to mix them with gouramis, that like warm water.
Danios are also energetic, I wouldn't put any danios into a 10g.
Danios,gouramis and tetras like soft and acidid water, livebearers need hard and alkalinous. So they don't mix well either.

Suggestions:

1 honey/dwarf gourami
15 ruby/cardinal tetras

OR:
1 gourami
6 pygmy corys


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

Get ready osteo, here i come with my disagreement.  
Cories dont need sand, its perfectly fine to keep them with gravel. And although Cories do the best in groups of 6+, thats not to say you could not keep 3-4 cories together and make them happy. I do think that they should not be kept in pairs too often though...


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

DON'T GET MOLLIES!!!!
I added one to my ten gallon with a platy a guppy and 2 skirt tetras and it went on a fin nipping rampage and still does from time to time, i wish i had returned it but my dad chucked the reciet. If i could return it i would rather get a some tetras to replace it.
(no one coment on my setup please)


----------



## UgLy_eLf (Feb 26, 2005)

Goldfish, you can always take a fish back, just call the place up and tell them what your dilemma is.. might not get a refund though.


----------



## Mery (Mar 9, 2005)

Pac-Man @ Mon Apr 04 said:


> Get ready osteo, here i come with my disagreement.
> Cories dont need sand, its perfectly fine to keep them with gravel. And although Cories do the best in groups of 6+, thats not to say you could not keep 3-4 cories together and make them happy. I do think that they should not be kept in pairs too often though...


Have you ever seen what happens, when you give sand to the Corys which have been with gravel all their life? They get grazy. They love it. :mrgreen: So there's no doubt which they like better. They can be kept with gravel, it doesn't mean that they could't live with gravel, but sand is more natural and comfortable alternative to them. So we can't say, that it's perfectly fine to keep them with gravel. :|

And with schooling, it's the same thing. Why we even acquire fishes, if we are not able to offer natural environment and behaviour-possibilities to them? I think we should even try. :roll:


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

That's it Mery. If we can't get a proper school for a fish, why to get any?


----------

